# And I Love Her



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Great Beatles number that I’ve liked for years. Hope it’s up your alley!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice arrangement. Is it yours?


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi Kapn,,,,thanks,,,no, it’s from sheet music I got from Chord Melody Prodctns years ago. They have (or did have) a lot of easier arrangements of songs that sounded good. Not sure if they still sell individual songs.


----------

